# Jason Granger, 1/75, RRC, MFF Instructor



## AWP (Jan 30, 2014)

> PERRIS, Calif. - 29-year-old Jason Granger was a military free fall instructor and served with the Ranger Regiment as a member in the Ranger Reconnaissance Company.
> Granger was deployed seven times in support of Operation Enduring Freedom and Operation Iraqi Freedom with the 1st Ranger Battalion and received multiple awards, including the Bronze Star, according to family members.
> They said Jason was passionate about his job and loved being in the air.
> Jason was a plank holder in the development of the Special Operations Military Free Fall Advanced Tactical Infiltration Course taught at the John F. Kennedy Special Operations Center in Ft. Bragg. Jason was key to this courses development and help revolutionize the way MFF Combat training is conducted throughout the Special Operations Command. Jason helped train multiple units within the Special Operations, according to a statement released by family members.


 
http://www.kesq.com/news/skydiver-k...teran/-/233092/23739602/-/hr9sni/-/index.html

Blue Skies.


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2014)

That sucks...

RIP, condolences to those left behind.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 30, 2014)

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 30, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## ZmanTX (Jan 30, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## TB1077 (Jan 30, 2014)

RIP Ranger


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 31, 2014)

Fair winds, Warrior.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 31, 2014)

Blue skies Brother


----------



## CDG (Jan 31, 2014)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 31, 2014)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## Worldweaver (Jan 31, 2014)

There has been an incredible response to a donation fund set up for Jason's sons.  In the even that others here would like to contribute I'll leave the link below.

http://www.gofundme.com/5xuv9w


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 1, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 1, 2014)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 1, 2014)

Rest easy Ranger.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 1, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Ranger.


----------



## JohnnyKash (Feb 3, 2014)

RIP Ranger


----------



## ManBearPig (Feb 3, 2014)

Rest In Peace Warrior


----------



## Scubadew (Feb 5, 2014)

RIP


----------



## elle (Feb 8, 2014)

Rest In Peace, condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Ranger.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 2, 2014)

Rest easy warriors


----------

